# Emirates Dnata



## Sohailahmadabc (Nov 4, 2021)

i applied for equipment operator in Emirates Dnata and my online status change from online assessment stage to interview completed.
Now what it means and what will be next step
I submit my online interview 2 weeks ago
Need Help please 🙏


----------



## yasir01491 (27 d ago)

Hi all how are you? someone help plz me my emirates job application. Status: Application Under Offer Stage


----------

